
OctoCrate – Email service designed explicitly for app testing - olijka
https://octocrate.com
======
chaosprophet
The automatic report generation from templates is nice. But the killer feature
for me would be the programmable actions. No more clicking and confirming and
verifying while creating new testing accounts sounds like heaven, especially
if you're working in a studio developing a new app every month like me.

